# D Coates 5 frame Nuc Design



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had a D Coates 5 frame medium nuc cut sheet. I can only find an 8 frame. Just didn't want to reinvent the wheel if it's around. If not I will figure it up and make it available. Thanks.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

there is a D coates 5 fram nuc in the build it yourself section. If you want mediums just adjust the height accordingly http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I do want to tell you, that I made 4 of them from a sheet of plywood and I would change one thing. The drawing shows cutting out a section for the entrance, and If I was to do it over, I would just make the front panel 3/4 " inch shorter and straight all the way across the bottom. That way I could adjust the entrance any size I want.
Oh, yeah and I did drill 2" inch holes in the bottoms and screened them for the heat in the summer for late splits.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

the D Coates 8 frame medium nuc in the do it yourself self section is an attempt to get the same area/volume from a medium nuc as you would from a 5 frame deep nuc. if you cut down a 5 frame deep nuc to medium size, you will have an extremely small nuc. It might work as a honey super for overwintering a 5 frame deep, but would probably be too small on its own.


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I plan on adjusting the 5 frame deep, but that will change the cut sheet, since it would no longer be optimized. Trying for as little waste as possible.

Thanks rookie, I plan on just using a hole for an entrance.

BeeTech, I've used 5 frame medium nucs before, just not the D Coates design and haven't had a problem. 

Thank you all for the input. I will try to make a cut sheet and see how it works.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

With a small bit of extra scap I make 6 frame coates deep nucs from 4x8 sheet. I made 12 last year but forget exactly cuts


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Fastening ply to the endgrain just doesn't see right. Cause delamination, and fasteners back out. It will work for a season, but if you recycle nucs for your own increase, it doesn't last long enough.

I use 1x8 fenceboard for the end pieces, and ply long sides == you have solid wood to fasten too. This allows the plycuts to be more standard strips.

Friend uses coroplast (election) signs for the longsides and w/ fenceboard ends. These work well for him, he uses many for queen castles.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

You might want to check out Cut LIst, which can be downloaded for free. You can use it to optimize your cutting layout.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

JWChesnut said:


> Fastening ply to the endgrain just doesn't see right. Cause delamination, and fasteners back out. It will work for a season, but if you recycle nucs for your own increase, it doesn't last long enough.



I used higher quality laminated wood and they are holding up just find after 2 years. I stapled and glued the joints. A few have warped just a bit due to moisture. A good quality paint and paint job is key with any woodwork. I really like valspar duramax. 

another option would be to use advantech. The nucs would be a bit heavy but should hold up just find. Based on cleo hogans recomendation i made a bunch of outer covers over winter this year and they are holding up well so far. No seperation or delamination.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The primary design consideration for nucs is DIRT CHEAP. Valspar + Advantech or any ply with greater grade than CDX (all very $$) run counter to the design spec. You want to hit the sweet spot between _*Piano*_ and *chicken shack*. My feeling is nucs should be way closer to the chicken shack end of the spectrum. 

Build out of the cheapest materials that will last the design service life. Nucs that are sold and abandoned can be all ply, or cardboard, or the various folded plastics. Nucs that will hold your own splits, and will be used for multiple years need also to be cheap (as you receive no income for the equipment), but should last long enough to justify the labor to construct. 

It not talked about much, but wood nucs sell to the "hobby" crowd better than other options. The substantial heft and ready appearance of a wood nuc appeals to someone shelling out $100 for insects for the first time.

Thanks to the relentless promotion of medium depth to the new class of "natural" hobbyists, nucs that are made from cut-down 8" fenceboards are very popular. They can be cheaper to construct than plywood.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Thanks to the relentless promotion of medium depth to the new class of "natural" hobbyists,

As a semi handicapped old man, even I have joined this class. After 45 years of ten frame double deeps, twelve framed jumbo depth singles, and ten frame jumbo depth singles, all with medium supers, I this year built two apiaries of eight frames all mediums for clients, and a few for myself. 
I don't promote it as a better size hive or brood chamber, but they sure are easy to handle. And Warres more so.


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the reply's. I will look into the fence board. I have almost completed my cut list and will post it tonight for criticism. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

JWChesnut said:


> Fastening ply to the endgrain just doesn't see right. Cause delamination, and fasteners back out. It will work for a season, but if you recycle nucs for your own increase, it doesn't last long enough.
> 
> I use 1x8 fenceboard for the end pieces, and ply long sides == you have solid wood to fasten too. This allows the plycuts to be more standard strips.
> 
> Friend uses coroplast (election) signs for the longsides and w/ fenceboard ends. These work well for him, he uses many for queen castles.


Every end grain gets painted with titebond 2 and then the exterior paint. I have boxes that are 4 or 5 years old and are still in service. It's a small step to make the equipment last for years and years. I do the same thing on my regular boxes as well now. I LOVE DCOATES nuc boxes. Here's a video of a 6 frame 2 sided mating nuc I made: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQV9uvkKbO8&list=UUUJpugtC8DATt5CampP4RtA

and a follow up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfmSLEYkyb4&list=UUUJpugtC8DATt5CampP4RtA

and as long as I'm sharing, here's me talking about 5 frame dcoates supers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6DhG_-N47I&list=UUUJpugtC8DATt5CampP4RtA


----------



## Bees&Things (Aug 15, 2014)

JWChesnut: As a new beek looking into options, I appreciate your honest post.  Thanks.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

We made up some nuc boxes from Coates plans. They have worked well for us..but...ours are the basic 5 frame deeps.


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

So here is my cut list. I added a 1/8th for Kerf to it already. Thoughts?


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Vodo or anyone else, how'd your D Coates 5 frame medium nucs work out? I'm looking at building out quite a few of them as mating nucs and just wondering how your cut sheet went for you. Thanks.


----------



## Meghues (Jan 5, 2016)

I have 4 d. Coates 5-frame medium nucs. I think they are finishing their fourth year. I have others out of solid lumber but these are handy, lightweight, easy to move around and easy to add a super from the other 5 frame nucs I have. I have no trouble overwintering in 5-frame mediums, although I put some insulation around them. 
I’m not sure I’m a “natural” hobbyist, I have 20 hives and am a 66 year old female human. Maybe I’m an “unnatural” hobbyist. I don’t like deep frames, they’re hard for me to pull out and inspect. It’s a grip strength thing, even though I’m a pretty good amateur acrobat and I make my living playing the piano.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Meghues said:


> ...I’m a pretty good amateur acrobat and I make my living playing the piano.


I bet you are a lot of fun!


----------

